
Bulk Call Details Records Collection Ends: What That Means - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/11/bulk-call-details-records-collection-ends-what-means
======
logn
The EFF really should do a better job of explaining what this means in
practice. Their last paragraphs hint at it, but they should make clear that in
practice the government has access to all the data it used to, because the
authorizations of the NSA are overlapping. It would be like if a city block
had 20 CCTV cameras on it and 2 were taken down.

More importantly, these records are but one item in the enormous dossier of
each person on earth.

------
DougN7
I'm afraid that just because the NSA says they've stopped doesn't mean I
believe they've stopped. I'd like to hear from all telco CEOs come out and
report their secret rooms with secret taps have all been removed. Even then...

